

Ask PG: Did the WWDC shut HN down? - csomar

HN went down for like an hour. It&#x27;s back now, but some comments links still don&#x27;t work and display the nginx error page.<p>Was this because of the WWDC event?
======
gcb0
Don't be silly. It goes down every monday while he makes hard drive copies to
the NSA.

~~~
kogir
We use UFS snapshots for that. No service interruption required ;)

------
harking
[http://xkcd.com/552/](http://xkcd.com/552/)

------
mindcrime
I think it was just down while the NSA were installing their beam splitters
and PRISM Panel.

------
skwirl
From what I saw, WWDC had been over for quite a while before HN went down.

~~~
csomar
Yes, but my guess the highly trafficked comment pages and perhaps the high
activity on the database might have taken it down.

------
gohrt
PRISM + WWDC -> very high traffic. Just speculating.

~~~
artjumble
Correction: PRISM + WWDC + E3 -> very high traffic.

